# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Սուրբ Երրորդություն. կարծիքներ և քննարկումներ

## Hurricane

հա իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է դավանաբանական խնդրին` երրորդությանը, ապա հատկապես Ա հովհաննես 5:7 համարի հետ կապված ներկայացնեմ հին հունարեն լեզվի մասնագետ պրոֆեսոր Բարտ Էհրմանի կարծիքը...որպիսիզի համոզվեք, որ նա լուրջ մասնագետ է ներկայացնեմ կենսագրականը `http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bart_D._Ehrman .... նա  նշում է, որ Երրոդությունը հիմնված չէ Աստվածաշնչի վրա..հատկապես օրինակ բերելով թե ժամանակին ոնց են կեղծելով մտցրել Ա հովհաննես 5:7 հմարը երրոդությունը հաստատելու համար...ներկայացնում եմ իր ուղղակի խոսքը` http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61295...eature=related

----------


## Varzor

> ես կարծում եմ  պարտադիր չէ ինչ-որ կրանավորի միջոցով հավատլ, կամ կազմակերպության միջոցով հավատալ, խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ Աստվածաշնչում  առկա ճշմարտություններին եթե դու հասել ես ընկալում ես, դա արդեն մեծ նշանակություն ունի, թեև մի նրբություն կա կապված մկրտվելու հետ...բայց անցյալում ինչպես օրինակ Իսահակ նյուտոնը և լև տոլստոյը իրարից անկախ և եհովայի վկաներից անկախ եկան այն եզրակացությության, որ միակ Աստվածը Եհովան ա և որ երրորդություն գոյություն չունի, ինչպես նաև մարդու հոգի գոյոություն չունի, այս մեծությունները եկան ճիշտ և ճիշտ նույն եզրակացութան ինչ վկաները այսօր...և այդ պատճառով կարծում եմ թե Լև Տոլստոյը և թե Իսահակ նյուտոնը կփրկվեն, քանի որ նրանք եկան ճշմարտության, նրանց ժամանակ ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն չկար.. հատկանշական է, որ Իսահակ նյուտոնը իմանալով այդ ճշմարտությունները գրեց, որ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը իր ժամանակում չկա և նա գրեց, որ կգա մի ժամանակ երբ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը կվերականգնվի, նյուտոնի այս խոսքերից շուրջ 250 տարի անց ծնվում է այն կազմակերպությունը, որը Իսահակ Նյուտոնը կանխատեսել էր..ընդ որում նյուտոնը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին համեմատում էր հայտնության գրքի <<Մեծ բաբելոն>>` պոռնիկի հետ, որը ըստ նյուտոնի կեղծ կրոն էր, քանի որ ընդունում էր երրորդության հակաաստվածաշնչյան գաղափարը.....


Չեմ հավատում, խնդրում եմ նշել Նյուտոնի այն աշխատությունը (կամ այն աշխատությունը, որը Նյուտոնի բառերից է գրված), որում Նոյուտոնը նշում է, որ միակ աստվածը Եհովան է և սուրբ երորդություն չկա, մարդը հոգի չունի:
Կաթոլիկ եկեղոցուն Նյուտոնի կողմից չհավանելու փաստը բավականին հայտնի է: Ահավոր լարված էին Նուտոնի և պապական աթոռի հարաբերությունները, բայց 
1. Անգլիկանյան եկեղեցին պապին չէր ենթարկվում:
2. Նյուտոնը նույնպես հոգեվորական էր:
3. Անգլիայի դրամատան կառավարիչն էր, ասել է՝ գլխավոր գանձապետը ու փոքր մարդ չէր երկրում  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011), VisTolog (14.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> Չեմ հավատում, խնդրում եմ նշել Նյուտոնի այն աշխատությունը (կամ այն աշխատությունը, որը Նյուտոնի բառերից է գրված), որում Նոյուտոնը նշում է, որ միակ աստվածը Եհովան է և սուրբ երորդություն չկա, մարդը հոգի չունի:
> Կաթոլիկ եկեղոցուն Նյուտոնի կողմից չհավանելու փաստը բավականին հայտնի է: Ահավոր լարված էին Նուտոնի և պապական աթոռի հարաբերությունները, բայց 
> 1. Անգլիկանյան եկեղեցին պապին չէր ենթարկվում:
> 2. Նյուտոնը նույնպես հոգեվորական էր:
> 3. Անգլիայի դրամատան կառավարիչն էր, ասել է՝ գլխավոր գանձապետը ու փոքր մարդ չէր երկրում


OBSERVATIONS upon the   PROPHECIES of DANIEL, and the APOCALYPSE   By Sir ISAAC NEWTON

----------


## Hurricane

> Չեմ հավատում, խնդրում եմ նշել Նյուտոնի այն աշխատությունը (կամ այն աշխատությունը, որը Նյուտոնի բառերից է գրված), որում Նոյուտոնը նշում է, որ միակ աստվածը Եհովան է և սուրբ երորդություն չկա, մարդը հոգի չունի:
> Կաթոլիկ եկեղոցուն Նյուտոնի կողմից չհավանելու փաստը բավականին հայտնի է: Ահավոր լարված էին Նուտոնի և պապական աթոռի հարաբերությունները, բայց 
> 1. Անգլիկանյան եկեղեցին պապին չէր ենթարկվում:
> 2. Նյուտոնը նույնպես հոգեվորական էր:
> 3. Անգլիայի դրամատան կառավարիչն էր, ասել է՝ գլխավոր գանձապետը ու փոքր մարդ չէր երկրում



կապված Իսահակ նյուտոնի հետ հավելյալ տեղեկությունների համար, որ իսահակ նյոտնոը հերքում էր երրոդությունը կարող եք դիտել հետևյալ տեսանյութը`  http://video.mail.ru/mail/mila_asova/3809/8437.html

նաև սա ` http://rutube.ru/tracks/1011270.html...2aa34c7442ff11

----------


## Varzor

> OBSERVATIONS upon the   PROPHECIES of DANIEL, and the APOCALYPSE   By Sir ISAAC NEWTON


1. Վերնագիրը կիսատ ես գրել` Observations upon the Prophecies of Daniel, and the Apocalypse of St. John,  By Sir ISAAC NEWTON
2. Ոչ Եհովա բառ չկա այդ աշխատությունում`նույնիսկ սովորական Find-ով չի բերում  :Smile: 
3. Տպագրվել է Նյուտոնի մահվանից հետո:
4. Աշխատութունը Հովհաննու ու Դանիելի մարգարեությունների վերլուծություն ու համեմատությունն է:

Դու էլ կարդա, որ էլ չսխալվես  :Wink: 
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/16878

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> կապված Իսահակ նյուտոնի հետ հավելյալ տեղեկությունների համար, որ իսահակ նյոտնոը հերքում էր երրոդությունը կարող եք դիտել հետևյալ տեսանյութը`  http://video.mail.ru/mail/mila_asova/3809/8437.html
> նաև սա ` http://rutube.ru/tracks/1011270.html...2aa34c7442ff11


Անհիմն տեսանյութ է: Էն ել mail.ru-ից  :LOL: 
Խնդիրը ոչ թե Սուրբ երրորդույան լինել չլինելլն է, այլ դրա մեկնաբանությունը և ընդունելու ձևերը:

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> 1. Վերնագիրը կիսատ ես գրել` Observations upon the Prophecies of Daniel, and the Apocalypse of St. John,  By Sir ISAAC NEWTON
> 2. Ոչ Եհովա բառ չկա այդ աշխատությունում`նույնիսկ սովորական Find-ով չի բերում 
> 3. Տպագրվել է Նյուտոնի մահվանից հետո:
> 4. Աշխատութունը Հովհաննու ու Դանիելի մարգարեությունների վերլուծություն ու համեմատությունն է:
> 
> Դու էլ կարդա, որ էլ չսխալվես 
> http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/16878



ու էյդ աշխատության մեջ նշվում է որ այն բոլոր եկեղեցինները որորնք ընդունում են երրոդության գաղափարը կներեք արտահայտությանս համար պոռնիկ են, ըստ նյուտոնի

----------


## Varzor

> ու էյդ աշխատության մեջ նշվում է որ այն բոլոր եկեղեցինները որորնք ընդունում են երրոդության գաղափարը կներեք արտահայտությանս համար պոռնիկ են, ըստ նյուտոնի


Հեքիաթներ մի պատմի, կարդա, նոր խոսիր  :Angry2: 
Հենա հղումը տվել եմ, տեքստն էլ դիմացս բացա, ասա որ գլխի որ տողում ա տենց բան գրված:

Ու անհիմն տեղը Նյուտոնի անունից ավելորդ բաներ մի ասաս  :LOL:

----------


## Hurricane

> Հեքիաթներ մի պատմի, կարդա, նոր խոսիր 
> Հենա հղումը տվել եմ, տեքստն էլ դիմացս բացա, ասա որ գլխի որ տողում ա տենց բան գրված:
> 
> Ու անհիմն տեղը Նյուտոնի անունից ավելորդ բաներ մի ասաս


When the primitive* Church catholick*, represented by the woman in heaven, apostatized, and became divided into two* corrupt Churches*, represented by the *whore of Babylon* and the two-horned Beast

----------


## Varzor

> When the primitive* Church catholick*, represented by the woman in heaven, apostatized, and became divided into two* corrupt Churches*, represented by the *whore of Babylon* and the two-horned Beast


1. Այս տեքստը տվյալ աշխատույթունից չի, և ավելացված է, որովհետև ենթադրվում է , որ կապ ունի տվյալ աշխատության հետ:
Ինչևէ
2. Տեքստը մինչև վերջ եմ գրում 



> When the primitive Church catholick, represented by the woman in heaven, apostatized, and became divided into two corrupt Churches, represented by the whore of Babylon and the two-horned Beast, the 144000 who were sealed out of all the twelve tribes, became the two Witnesses, in opposition to those two false Churches: and the name of two Witnesses once imposed, remains to the true Church of God in all times and places to the end of the Prophecy.


Դե հիմա թարգմանի  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011)

----------


## Hurricane

> 1. Այս տեքստը տվյալ աշխատույթունից չի, և ավելացված է, որովհետև ենթադրվում է , որ կապ ունի տվյալ աշխատության հետ:
> Ինչևէ
> 2. Տեքստը մինչև վերջ եմ գրում 
> 
> Դե հիմա թարգմանի


այդտեղ հստակ ասվում է, որ 144000 ընդիմադադիր են կաթոլիկ կեղծ եկեղեցուն...և ընդհանարպես որպօեսի պատկարացում կազմվի նյուտոնի գրածների մասին ինքը լիքը բաներ ա գրել ու իրա առանցքայն կետը գրածների այն է, որ հերքել է երրորդությունը բացահայտելով Ա տիմոթեոս 3:16 և Ահովհաննես  5;7 համարների կեղծումը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու կողմից..այդ պատճառով նա մերժել է թե երերդությունը և թե բոլոր այն եկեղեցինները որոնք կապված են երրորդության հետ...տեսանյութերը որոնք տվեցի պատրաստված են HISTORY հայտնի ալիքը այնպես որ եթե այնտեղ ասվում է, որ նյուտոնը չէր ընդունում երերդությունը և կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն համարում էր <մեծ բաբելոն> ուրեմն դա այդպես է

----------


## Varzor

Ինչքան, որ ես գիտեմ անգլերեն, գումարած Ptomt Expert-ի կորնական գրադարանի թարգմանությունը, ընդհանրացնելով իմաստը հետևյալն է, որ.
...ապոկալիպսիսի ժամանակ նկարագրված են երկնային կինը, Բաբելոնյան պոռնիկը և երկեղջյուր գազանը (հրեշը): Պրիմիտիվ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին հենց երկնային կինն է, և կպառակտվի 2 մասի, որոնց էլ ներկայացնում են Բաբելոնյան պոռնիկը և երկեղջյուր գազանը: Իսկ Իսրայելի 12 ճյուղերից ընտրված 144.000-ի մեջից կելնեն 2 մարգարե-վկաները, որոնք հակադրությունն են երկու կեղծ եկեղեցիների և երկու Վկաների աննունով էլ մնում է (կոչվում է) Աստծո Իրական (ճշմարիտ) եկեղեցին Մարգարեության ամբողջ ընթացքում:

Ի դեպ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել այն փաստին (տեքստի տվյալ պարբերությունն ամբողջությամբ), որ այդ 144.000-ը, որոնք պետք է դրոշմվեն Քրիստոսի կողմից, և Գազանի դրոշմը ստացողները նույնպես, ոչ այլ ոք են, քան միայն Իսրայելի 12 ճյուղերի հետնորդները: իսկ ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, հայերը դրանց մեջ չկան  :LOL: ]

----------

Moonwalker (06.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> այդտեղ հստակ ասվում է, որ 144000 ընդիմադադիր են կաթոլիկ կեղծ եկեղեցուն...և ընդհանարպես որպօեսի պատկարացում կազմվի նյուտոնի գրածների մասին ինքը լիքը բաներ ա գրել ու իրա առանցքայն կետը գրածների այն է, որ հերքել է երրորդությունը բացահայտելով Ա տիմոթեոս 3:16 և Ահովհաննես  5;7 համարների կեղծումը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու կողմից..այդ պատճառով նա մերժել է թե երերդությունը և թե բոլոր այն եկեղեցինները որոնք կապված են երրորդության հետ...տեսանյութերը որոնք տվեցի պատրաստված են HISTORY հայտնի ալիքը այնպես որ եթե այնտեղ ասվում է, որ նյուտոնը չէր ընդունում երերդությունը և կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն համարում էր <մեծ բաբելոն> ուրեմն դա այդպես է


Ընդհանուր գրությունում գրված է, որ Ասիայի յոթ եկեղեցիներից 5-ը, որոնք ամենածաղկունն է, կկախվեն, որպես քավություն, սական կոչնչացվեն Քրիստոսի շուրթերից (բերանից) դուրս եկած թրով, իսկ մյուս երկուսը, որոնք հալածված են եղել, կմնան հալածված՝ երկրերդ Տաճարը լուսավորելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Hurricane

Լև Տոլստոյը երրորդության կեղծ ուսմունքի մասին  գրել է << Աստված մեկ է և երեք է: եթե ես չհասկանալով ասեմ, որ հավատում եմ և ով, որ ասի թե ինքը հավատում է, որ Աստված և մեկ է և երեք, ապա կստի, քանի որ հնարավոր չի հավատալ մի բանի, որը չես հասկանում: լեզվով կրկնել հնարավոր է, բայց անհանար հավատալ խոսքին, որը իմաստ չունի…Բայց եթե ես ասեմ, դա, ապա ես կլինեմ ստախոս և անաստված և դա ինձանից պահանջում է եկեղեցին: Այն մարդիկ, որոնք պնդում են թե հավատում են դրան,  դա ճիշտ չէ, նրանք չեն հավատում դրան և  ոչ ոք երբեք չի հավատացել դրան… ես չեմ կարող հավատալ, որ Աստված ինձ իրեն ներկայացրել է այդպես անհասկանալի և վայրենի արտահայտությամբ` ես մեկ եմ և երեք, ես Հայր եմ, ես Որդի եմ Ես Հոգի եմ…ես վախենում եմ հավատալ մեզ շրջապատող  ստին և կորցնել Աստծուն ..և Աստված եկեղեցու բերանից ինձ պատասխանում  է Աստված մեկ է և երրորդություն է. *Да идите и вы к отцу своему, диаволу.* Դուք ոչ թե Աստծու մասին եք խոսում այլ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի; Ես հերքում եմ այդ դոգման. И это тем более удивительно для меня, что этот страшный, *кощунственный догмат* так, как он  очевидно, ни для кого и ни для чего не может быть нужен>>

http://az.lib.ru/t/tolstoj_lew_nikol...ext_0150.shtml

----------


## Hurricane

> Ժառ ջան, ուշադիր կարդա և տես ինչ եմ գրել և ինչ եք պատասխանում:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Գուցե և ընդունում են , *բայց ոչ որպես Աստծու որդի՝ Աստված,* այլ ինչպես բոլոր հրեշտակները , հրեշտակապետերրը և այլն:
> Եթե Հայաստանում լինեի, կբերեի ապացույցներ 80ական թվերի "стражевая башня"-ից, գուցէ համոզվեիք, չնայած կասկածում եմ:
> 
> կարդա գրածս , որտե՞ղ եմ  գրել* անմահ* բառը :


Առաջին հերթին հիսուսին Աստված չի ընդունում սկզբից Աստվածաշունչը հետո նոր վկաները, քանի որ  եսայիա 45:5 ասվում է <<ես եմ եհովա Աստուածը, եւ չկայ մէկ ուրիշը։ Թող իմանան արեւելքից ու արեւմուտքից, որ ինձնից բացի մէկ ուրիշը չկայ>։ 
Isa 45:5 I am Jehovah, and there is none else; besides me there is no God. I will gird thee, though thou hast not known me;

Այս համարից պարզ է, որ միայն ՅՀՎՀ-ն է Աստված և նրանից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա, և քանի որ գոյություն ունի մեկ Աստված և ՅՀՎՀ-ից բացի ուրիշ Սստված չկա..ապա այն մարդը որը պնդում է թե Հիսուսը Աստված է, ապա նա պետք է ապացուցի, որ Հիսուսը դա ՅՀՎՀ-ն է; Այսինքն պետք է ապացուցի, որ Եհովան դա Հիսուսն է, սակայն Աստվածաշնչում չկա համար որ նույնականացի Եհովային Հիսուսի հետ որպես մեկ անձնավորություն հետևաբար ՅՀՎՀ-ն միակ Աստվածն է, Հիսուսը իրեն Աստված չի անվանաել և չի անվանվում...

----------


## Hurricane

> նորից եմ գրում՝
> ,,Ուրեմն շնորհները զանազան են՝ բայց նոյն Հոգին է, 5սպասարկութիւնները զանազան են՝ բայց նոյն Տէրն է, 6ներգործութիւնները զանազան են՝ բայց նոյն Աստուածն է որ կը ներգործէ ամէն ինչ՝ բոլորին մէջ:,,




եթե դուք ուզում եք Հոգի, տեր, և Աստված բառերի մեջ երրորդություն տեսնեք, կրկին դա ձեր փիլիսոփայական եզրահանգումն է և գրված չէ թե եհովան երեք անձերից կազմված Աստված է..նմանատիպ բառեր ցանկացած գեղարվեստական գրում կարելի է հանդիպել և բառերը մտովի շարել իրար կողք ինչ-որ աբստրակտ պատկերացումներ կազմել, պարզապես ծիծսաղելի է...չկա գրված թե Եհովան երեք անձերից է բաղկացած, բայց գրված է <*Եհովա Աստվածը Մեկ Եհովա է*> բ օրինաց 6:4 շատ պարզ ա գրած և ընկալելի

----------


## Hurricane

> իսկ դու որտեղից փիլիսոփայեցիր, որ Հիսուսը հրեշտակ է,



սրա պատասխանը պարզ է, քանի որ գոյություն ունի մեկ Աստված` Եհովան և Եհովայից բացի ուրիշ Աստված չկա, և քանի որ Բաննը մարմին է առել, ապա նշանոկւմ է, որ ինչ-որ հոգևոր էակ մարմին է առել..մնում է պարզել թե այդ հոգևոր մարմինը հրեշտակ էր թե Աստված? 


Առակաց 8:22-30-ում <<Եհովան ինձ ստեղծեց իր ճանապարհի սկզբին՝ իր գործերի համար. յաւիտենութիւնից էլ առաջ հաստատեց ինձ։Նա ծնեց ինձ հէնց սկզբին, դեռ երկիրն արարելուց առաջ, աւելի առաջ, քան անդունդներ կը բացէր, աւելի առաջ, քան աղբիւրների ջրեր կը բխեցնէր, եւ էլ աւելի առաջ, քան կը հաստատէր լեռներն ու բոլոր բլուրները>>։ 
Այդ պատճառով կողոսացիս 1:15-ում Հիսուսը անվնավում է <անդրանիկը բոլոր արարածների> իսկ հայտնություն 3:14-ում <<Աստծու արարածների Սկիզբը> այս երկու համարները համահունչ են Առակած 8:22 համարի հետ`<Եհովան ինձ ստեղծեց իր ճանապարհի սկզբին...յաւիտենութիւնից էլ առաջ հաստատեց ինձ...դեռ երկիրն արարելուց առաջ, աւելի առաջ>: Այսինքն Առակաց 8:22, կողոսացիս 1:15 և Հայտնություն 3:14 համարները ցույց են տալիս, որ Հիսուսը ստեղծվել է եհովա Աստծո կողմից, որպես հոգևոր էակ երկնքում; Այսինքն Հիսուսը եհովայի առաջին ստեղծագործությունը` արարածն է եղել: Այդ պատճառով Հիսուսը անվանվում է նաև <միածին որդի>: թերևս այս համարներին կարելի է հավելել նաև Միքիա 5:2 համարը` «Եւ դու, Բեթղեհէ՛մ, Եփրաթայի սակաւամա՛րդ տուն, կը լինես Յուդայի երկրի հազարաւորների մէջ, քեզնից պիտի ելնի ինձ համար Իսրայէլի մի իշխան, եւ նրա ծագումը աշխարհի սկզբի օրերից է»



Այս համարներից պարզ է, որ Բաննը ստեղծվել է և հավիտենական գոյություն չի ունեցել Աստծո հետ


նաև Հայտնություն 5:6-7 <<Եւ տեսայ, որ աթոռի եւ չորս կենդանիների ու երէցների միջեւ կար մի Գառ՝ մորթուած. նա ունէր եօթը եղջիւր եւ եօթը աչք, որ Աստծու եօթը Հոգիներն են՝ ուղարկուած ամբողջ երկրով մէկ։ Եւ նա եկաւ վերցրեց գիրքը աթոռի վրայ նստողի աջ ձեռքից>>։

Այս համարից պարզ է, որ Բանը եհովայից անջատ անձնավրությունն էր հետևաբար Եհովան չէր կամ նրա մի մասը չէր

` Ա կորընթացիններ 11:3 <<Ուզում եմ, որ դուք իմանաք, թէ ամէն մարդու գլուխը Քրիստոսն է, կնոջ գլուխը՝ մարդը եւ Քրիստոսի գլուխը՝ Աստուած>>։

Հովհաննես 14:28 <<որովհետև իմ Հայրը մեծ է ինձանից>>

Այս համարներից էլ պարզ է, որ Հայրը` Եհովան դիւրքով  բարձր է Հիսուսից


Ա հովհաննես 4:12 <<Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել> և Հովհաննես 1:18 <<Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել>>

Այս համարները ցույց են տալիս, որ ոչ մի մարդ Աստծուն չի տեսել, իսկ Հիսուսին շատերն են տեսել


եփեսացիններ 1:17<<որպէսզի մեր Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոսի Աստուածը՝ Հայրը փառքի, ձեզ տայ իմաստութեան եւ յայտնութեան հոգի իրեն ճանաչելու համար>>։ 

Այս համարը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հիսուսը իր գլխին Աստված ունի...


եզրակացություն: այն միտքը, որ Հիսուսը հրեշտակ է, գալիս է բացառման կարգով, կամ Աստված է կամ հրեշտակ, իմ մեջբերած համարները բացառում են, որ Հիուսը Աստված է, քանի որ այն ստեղծված էակ է, ըստ Առակաց 8:22, կողոսացիս 1:15, հայտնություն 3:14, միքիա 5;2-ի հետևաբար Աստված չէր, եթե Աստված չէր, մնում է միայն վերջին տարբերակը` Հրեշտակ էր

----------


## հովարս

Ինչ տխուր վիճակի մեջ ես, Փոթորիկ: Աստված քեզ ողորմություն անի, մի քիչ իմաստություն ստանաս:

----------

eduard30 (02.09.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

> եթե դուք ուզում եք Հոգի, տեր, և Աստված բառերի մեջ երրորդություն տեսնեք, կրկին դա ձեր փիլիսոփայական եզրահանգումն է և գրված չէ թե եհովան երեք անձերից կազմված Աստված է..նմանատիպ բառեր ցանկացած գեղարվեստական գրում կարելի է հանդիպել և բառերը մտովի շարել իրար կողք ինչ-որ աբստրակտ պատկերացումներ կազմել, պարզապես ծիծսաղելի է...չկա գրված թե Եհովան երեք անձերից է բաղկացած, բայց գրված է <*Եհովա Աստվածը Մեկ Եհովա է*> բ օրինաց 6:4 շատ պարզ ա գրած և ընկալելի


եթե դու նույնիսկ  նույն  բառը հասկանայիր ամեն բան իր տեղը  կընկներ

----------


## ArtSus

> եզրակացություն: այն միտքը, որ Հիսուսը հրեշտակ է, գալիս է բացառման կարգով, կամ Աստված է կամ հրեշտակ, իմ մեջբերած համարները բացառում են, որ Հիուսը Աստված է, քանի որ այն ստեղծված էակ է, ըստ Առակաց 8:22, կողոսացիս 1:15, հայտնություն 3:14, միքիա 5;2-ի հետևաբար Աստված չէր, եթե Աստված չէր, մնում է միայն վերջին տարբերակը` Հրեշտակ էր


գոնե միայն սաղմոս  45:7 կարդացած լինեիր , այդպիսի ֆանտաստիկ եզրահանգումների չեիր կատարի

----------


## ArtSus

,,Հրաժարէ՛ հերձուածող մարդէն՝ առաջին եւ երկրորդ խրատէն ետք, գիտնալով թէ այդպիսին խոտորած է ու կը մեղանչէ՝ դատապարտելով ինքզինք:,, Տիտոս 3:10-11

----------

